
Emotion & Design: Attractive things work better - tbgvi
http://www.jnd.org/dn.mss/emotion_design.html
======
pedalpete
This is a bit of a mis-title, but has been Don Normans theory for a long time.

People think that attractive things work better != Attractive things work
better.

I believe this is a huge part of Apple's success (and Donald Norman was head
of design at apple for a time). People think that Apple products work better
because the products look like they work better.

